# Studs for Tuxedo



## eissal (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion on the best or most apprpriate type of studs and cufflinks for a standard black tie tuxedo?
It seems to me that black (onyx, etc.) would be best but when I look at vintage sets most of them seem to be made of mother of pearl and many even have a small pearl set in the middle of the stud or cufflink.
What is the classic look? Opinions?


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Either are "Classic" so that leaves it to personal choice.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I have always been fairly "anti-stud" when it comes to formal wear, opting instead to wear the strip of buttons that oftentimes come with quality formal shirts. I always felt it left open more options for cufflinks.

Recently I bought a set of sterling "knot" links and studs and like them a lot. The black and white pearl models are entirely appropriate IMO but a fairly vanilla choice. Again, as with most things related to formalwear, let the seriousness of the occasion dictate how much fun you have with your accessories.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I use MOP studs, but black is perfectly fine. If I was really fussy, I'd probably use the MOP for summer and black for winter, but that's going too far even for me!


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Pearls mounted on gold. Course, it helps if your grandfather left them to you


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Buttons instead of studs?*

Never! Black onyx or MOP are good choices. If you wear black tie a lot, why not get both?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Blacktieguide.com defines tuxedo studs as being: gold, mother of pearl or onyx. Mounted pearls are for old men or vest studs, vest studs that are rarely worn today anyway. I think a youthful take on studs would be round, gold tone/plated inlaid mother of pearl or onyx. Also, aren't double sided cuff links more traditional than one sided links?


----------



## gregtux (Jun 2, 2008)

*Tuxedo Studs*

Studs and cufflinks are men's jewelry, therefore anything goes. I would be in trouble if I were to tell my wife or any women that a "the" correct jewelry to wear with that dress is this so the same thing should hold for me telling a guy to wear a particular type of stud. Traditionally men wear onyx with either gold or silver rim. You can chose gold or silver depending on what your watch is. For a tuxedo and mother of pearl with either gold or silver rim for a tail coat or otherwise known as full dress. However, since most tuxedos are black and don't let you show a lot of originality the place to do so is your studs and cufflinks or vest. You can find a wide variety of studs and cufflinks at


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I much prefer MOP studs as they are less conspicuous than the onxy type. IMHO, MOP is much more refined.


----------



## Omhaus (May 19, 2008)

I found these 9 kt rose gold in an opportunity shop.....My tux shirt has only one stud showing with all other buttons hidden. the picture does not actually show the tux shirt


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

The vintage sets you may be looking at might have been intended for white tie. It is _"de rigeuer"_ to use white, mother of pearl, or gold with tails or "formal dress" (white tie). If you are only going to get one set of studs and links for wear with a tuxedo (semi-formal or "black tie"), stick with plain onyx with some gold or silver (or white gold) showing around the stone. If you attend many black tie events, especially where the same people will see you, you might add variations when you see something you like. There's an infinite variety, but you should try for as high a level of quality as you can afford for your first set. If you get lucky, maybe someone generous will give you a gift. Though I wouldn't wait around for "Uncle Waldo" to kick off and leave you his pearls. The suggestion to match your watch is a good one.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

This is one chance to have a little fun--particularly if the party will be all friends. I'm in black tie at most four times a year and I have a dozen sets of studs and cuff links. I have my grandfather's onyx 1910 set for serious business, a malachite set, a lapis set for adding a little color, then the fun begins. I have gold aces (playing cards) for when I'm drafted to deal blackjack at a charity casino night, a set of tennis balls and a set of golf studs (never worn). I have shotgun shell brass for Ducks Unlimited--very appropriate and I wonder about shotgun weddings but haven't gone there yet.
Granddad's are over a hundred years old, but considerably less antique than a set made out of 2000 year old Roman coins--always a conversation starter. I'm doing a set of silver 3 cent pieces (circa 1860) as studs with half-dime cuff links just for the hell of it. Almost forgot the American Flag set for political events.
I use the serious stuff most of the time and the rest are subtle enough for the most part that you need to look twice to see what they are. I'd start with onyx, add MOP and a distinctive semiprecious stone set--but then think about where you'll be wearing them and who you'll be wearing them for. Outside of getting your ear or nose pierced what other chance will you have to wear fun jewelry other than a ring or watch? Trust me, the women love another set I have--tiny silver champaign glasses for studs with bottles for links. Works every time.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Omhaus said:


> I found these 9 kt rose gold in an opportunity shop.....My tux shirt has only one stud showing with all other buttons hidden. the picture does not actually show the tux shirt


These look like collar studs rather than dress studs.

*W_B*


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

I would only wear dress studs with black tie if I was wearing a starched or semi-stiff fronted shirt (with detachable collar).
The most conservative/classic option (in the UK) is marcella with turn down collar and button front.

*W_B*


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> These look like collar studs rather than dress studs.
> 
> *W_B*


My thought, exactly. I immediately thought of Krementz. That said, it actually doesn't look bad used as a stud.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I wear either diamond studs with matching cuff links or emerald studs with maching cuff links. Both are set in 18K gold. The item Omhaus showed looks like the collar button for a wing collar. The front was shapped like that and the back one was some what flatter.


----------



## GeoPa58 (Dec 29, 2008)

cdavant said:


> This is one chance to have a little fun--particularly if the party will be all friends. I'm in black tie at most four times a year and I have a dozen sets of studs and cuff links. I have my grandfather's onyx 1910 set for serious business, a malachite set, a lapis set for adding a little color, then the fun begins.
> ...
> I use the serious stuff most of the time and the rest are subtle enough for the most part that you need to look twice to see what they are. I'd start with onyx, add MOP and a distinctive semiprecious stone set--but then think about where you'll be wearing them and who you'll be wearing them for. Outside of getting your ear or nose pierced what other chance will you have to wear fun jewelry other than a ring or watch?


Agreed. I'm taken with some of the glass ones I've seen lately. Check out:

I will probably buy a set of glass ones from this guy, there are several that would work with a tuxedo: 
https://stores.ebay.com/maguire37glass (cufflinks)


----------

